# kings reptiles camden closed?



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi I've been going here whenever I'm working near for my stuff for years I went there today and it was closed ??

Have they closed or moved shop again? I hope they are open somewhere else very helpful people 
Thanks


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*Kings reptile world*



leejclark said:


> Hi I've been going here whenever I'm working near for my stuff for years I went there today and it was closed ??
> 
> Have they closed or moved shop again? I hope they are open somewhere else very helpful people
> Thanks


Simon King sadly died last year.


----------



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

Damn just googled it ,he was a very nice fella always very helpful when I needed a new uv bulb I was going to buy the most expensive one then asked what setup and animal I had and said I need the cheaper one which not many petshops would be honest like that .shame Noone could carry the shop on


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Only discovered Kings was closed down on a random visit last week. Sad news about Simon always friendly and helpful. I bought my 3 Whites tree frogs from the shop in 2006 - they are still going strong.


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

That is very sad news. I used to go there a fair bit before I moved out of London. Nice guys. It was actually the first reptile shop I went to and where I bought my first snake, a Cali king.


----------



## PythonEyes (Jun 23, 2012)

Was just googling opening times and noticed this.

Very sad indeed.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

i wonder why no one else carried on with the shop? it's sad that simon died, but the death of a shop owner needn't necessarily mean the end of the shop.


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

It was to do with the freeholder raising the rent fees up to a much higher rate after Simon died I think. Simon and Steve were dedicated and knew their stuff. Such a shame it's gone.


----------

